# pasture care/ fertilizer and overseeding help



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

This is my first full year of taking care of my own pasture and want to optimize my pasture grasses and such. I have an 8 acre pasture and 4 small feed lots at the barn that I keep 2 to 3 horses on and would love you guy's opinions on what seed and fertilizer types you have the best results with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

